# Curing plastisol ink



## catdog28379 (May 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone, Has anyone used the cure rite dots & the temperature strips? I put a cure rite dot on shirt & a temperature strip at the same time. Was wondering how accurite they are? I try them but temp gun read arounds 450 before they change colors. They never change color at 380. Also I'm using a Vastex DB-30 drying to cure the shirts. Heater 3" from shirt, dwell time 25 seconds, dryer heater on 6. Tks For The Help. Gary


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

We havent used heat strips in 15 years and always use a temp gun and follow it thru the dryer, long as the ink hits 400-450 or so for a few seconds its good. Temp strips didnt always turn color consistently for us.


----------



## catdog28379 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Kenneth, The cure rite dots & the temp strips turn the right color when temp gun hit around 450. A lot of youtube videos are showing the temp gun around 380 to cure plastisol ink. Im new to the screen printing. Just want to make sure that have my dryer dial in on 100% shirts. Can I cure the 80/20 poly/cotton shirts at same temperture as 100% cotton. Tks. Gary


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

catdog28379 said:


> Thanks Kenneth, The cure rite dots & the temp strips turn the right color when temp gun hit around 450. A lot of youtube videos are showing the temp gun around 380 to cure plastisol ink. Im new to the screen printing. Just want to make sure that have my dryer dial in on 100% shirts. Can I cure the 80/20 poly/cotton shirts at same temperture as 100% cotton. Tks. Gary


Its all trial and error to a point. Long as the ink is hitting 400-450 for a few seconds per the temp gun, it should be good (is for us) but the real tests if you want to go further are the stretch test and the ol' wash test to be 100% sure, but the stretch test should be a normal one any way when you take the shirt out the dryer box after it cools for a minute or more.

Yeah we cure 50/50, 100% and 80/20 all the same way but be aware some ink and shirt colors cure at a different rate, just got to play around with it all at first.


----------

